# New Lawnmower



## Zetec-al

Looking for recommendations for a New Lawnmower

I literally have no idea what to get? Battery, Petrol or Mains powered?

I quite like a mower with a roller.

My Budget is £200-300

I have been looking at the Bosch Rotak/Rotak Advanced on amazon. Anybody recommend them or is there better out there for the money?

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue

Used to have flymo, when it broke bought Bosch ‘normal’ grass cutter with box on back - not looked back, much nicer to use and no issues with grass being flunk everywhere when you get to an edge 

Mains powered. Did look at battery, but for what I needed at that time, wasn’t really worth the significant extra cost...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I got a Worx cordless with a free strimmer last year, is decent but nothing to write home about.
Takes 2 batteries for 40v, lasts for my front garden no problem, exit to the bag can get full and not flow to bag properly and need clearing.

Cordless truly handy but I suspect I'm sacrificing a great deal of performance. Will use it for this year as it's adequate but suspect I'll be looking at non battery powered when we have decent grass in the back garden as well.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I have the Bosch Rotak 32 Cordless and find it really easy to use.
Unless you have a massive garden I would definitely recommend cordless. You don't realise how annoying a cable is until it's gone.


----------



## Cookeh

Depends entirely on the size of ones lawn. Manual ones are very underlooked, and give better cuts (with less cleanup!) than the rotary electric/petrol options. If you get one with a crosscut feature then you will have nothing to collect and just leave the cuttings on the grass as a natural feed.


----------



## aerodynamic18

I love my hayter lawnmower


----------



## BrummyPete

Dad has had this delivered today, not bad for the price, fairly light and easy to manoeuvre, he was gonna spend your budget but didn't need to


----------



## Juke_Fan

Andyblue said:


> Used to have flymo, when it broke bought Bosch 'normal' grass cutter with box on back - not looked back,


Same here, my 6 year old Bosch broke last year and the updated model I replaced it with, whilst still good, does not feel as robust.


----------



## Philb1965

I've got a Honda Izzy petrol. These are great mowers, will last forever, no cables getting in the way.

If you look at most gardeners/landscapers they mainly use Honda products as they are pretty much bomb proof. This seems a decent price. Have a look at a few reviews/YouTube videos.

https://www.mowwithus.com/garden-ma...XGX46Bv4mQxGztgxrj478j0hhXWONUkAaAq6TEALw_wcB


----------



## Cookies

Philb1965 said:


> I've got a Honda Izzy petrol. These are great mowers, will last forever, no cables getting in the way.
> 
> If you look at most gardeners/landscapers they many use Honda products as they are pretty much bomb proof. This seems a decent price. Have a look at a few reviews/YouTube videos.
> 
> https://www.mowwithus.com/garden-ma...XGX46Bv4mQxGztgxrj478j0hhXWONUkAaAq6TEALw_wcB


I've a Honda Izy, actually I'm on my second. The only reason i changed is because a local dealer was offering silly money for my old one as a trade in!! They're brilliant mowers.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Depends on the size of your garden. I've gone from Flymo on our small garden, then an electric roller mower with slightly larger garden. Now have a bigger garden and went to petrol when electric one packed up. Petrol is much easier on this garden than the electric.


----------



## Caledoniandream

I am on my second Honda Izy ( first one got confiscated by my ex) 
Brilliant mowers, don’t realise how much quicker you mow the lawn with a decent performance petrol mower.
Twice as quick as a main powered one. 
And doesn’t leave a mess on the grass.


----------



## Philb1965

Caledoniandream said:


> I am on my second Honda Izy ( first one got confiscated by my ex)
> Brilliant mowers, don't realise how much quicker you mow the lawn with a decent performance petrol mower.
> Twice as quick as a main powered one.
> And doesn't leave a mess on the grass.


Exactly this, it takes a fraction of the time it would with an electric.


----------



## Derek Mc

I bought a used Suffolk punch 14s petrol cylinder mower back in 2015 it has been a reliable and stripe inducing beast I really cannot recommend them enough as it has a scarifier attachment for weeding (if you are so inclined) and cannot say I'd go back to electric again they don't give as good a finish!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Jeezo, thanks everyone, I'm now convinced I need a petrol mower.....


----------



## Zetec-al

Thanks everybody!

I like the look on the petrol Honda mower and they seem to be recommended by a few in this thread!


----------



## DLGWRX02

Must be a thing about lawnmowers, I just pulled mine out the shed to cut the grass on Wednesday, would of been the first cut since October. I strimmed the edges, plugged the lawnmower in (flymo hover mower ) and poof! went up in smoke.. My lawn is less than 20 meters square so anything other than electric isn't really practical, so I spent £90 on this 
https://www.gardenlines.co.uk/shop/lawn-mowers/webb-er36-36cm-electric-rotary-mower

Now the wife can't say it's too hard as the flymo gave up hovering and was a struggle for her to push.


----------



## nbray67

Zetec-al said:


> Thanks everybody!
> 
> I like the look on the petrol Honda mower and they seem to be recommended by a few in this thread!


My tip buddy would be to go for the largest grass collecting box and cutting blade that your budget can go to. They cut more and take less emptying.

Self propelled, for me anyway, was a must as most quality petrol mowers are sturdy bits of kit.

I bought an Efco LR48TK 6yrs ago and it's never missed a beat, slightly cheaper than a Honda at the time.


----------



## aerodynamic18

Rollers are not popular outside of the UK apparently so there isn't as much choice. That why I went hayter as I wanted a roller


----------



## The Cueball

I've had a petrol, self propelled Mountfield mower with the mulcher add on for about 10 years now.

Used and abused, haven't serviced it, or even cleaned it.. just ran on super unleaded.

The thing has been faultess and still starts on the first pull. <runs to touch wood  :wall:>

:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

The Cueball said:


> I've had a petrol, self propelled Mountfield mower with the mulcher add on for about 10 years now.
> 
> Used and abused, haven't serviced it, or even cleaned it.. just ran on super unleaded.
> 
> The thing has been faultess and still starts on the first pull. <runs to touch wood  :wall:>
> 
> :thumb:


You tight wad, give it a service at least 

Got ours serviced and it was all of £60 incl the blade sharpening, oil change, new plug and a damn good clean of the deck.


----------



## The Cueball

nbray67 said:


> You tight wad, give it a service at least
> 
> Got ours serviced and it was all of £60 incl the blade sharpening, oil change, new plug and a damn good clean of the deck.


Keep meaning to, even as a 'well done' treat.. and keep forgetting about it.. 

I've now got a Billy Goat vacuum, so I'll give them both a service this year..

:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

How much fuel do petrol mowers use? Say 10m x 10m, how many cuts roughly for how much gas?


----------



## nbray67

JoeyJoeJo said:


> How much fuel do petrol mowers use? Say 10m x 10m, how many cuts roughly for how much gas?


I fill a 5ltr petrol can and it lasts all summer.

I can't remember the tank capacity of my mower but it only takes around 1.5ltrs each fill I think??? Maybe less??

They are very economical indeed.


----------



## The Cueball

I have no idea TBH...

mostly all my garden stuff is petrol, and I go through 4 jerry cans (5l) a year..

maybe..... I've never checked.. :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

As above, I may fill my 5L "can" once, maybe twice a year. Filled it the other week (was some petrol left in the mower over winter), added a touch to the mower and have mowed twice since.. I might empty that can by June/July.


----------



## RandomlySet

The Cueball said:


> I've had a petrol, self propelled Mountfield mower with the mulcher add on for about 10 years now.
> 
> Used and abused, haven't serviced it, or even cleaned it.. just ran on super unleaded.
> 
> The thing has been faultess and still starts on the first pull. <runs to touch wood  :wall:>
> 
> :thumb:


Sounds like me. Mine's about 6 and half years old, but didn't go for self propelled (times were hard :lol. Never cleaned or anything. Checked oil other day, still golden.

Had a look in the shop today for spark plug removal tool. Can't remember if the socket I have wasn't long enough or too small of a diameter (think it was a diameter issue)


----------



## The Cueball

RandomlySet said:


> ....wasn't long enough or too small of a diameter (think it was a diameter issue)


That's what she said... :doublesho:doublesho

Sorry, it's been a loooong week...


----------



## DLGWRX02

Now that's quick, ordered wednesday afternoon, arrived today. Already put to use.


----------



## G.P

Honda Izy here, so much easier to start than whatever we had before that had a Briggs & Stratton engine, last week after 4/5 months standing it started on the first pull.

Do wish we had gone for the self propelled through..


----------



## Russ

Hayter self drive here too, smashing machine. Was a toss up between Hayter and a Honda.


----------



## ollienoclue

How big is the lawn is the first question. Second is is it a perfectly weed and stone free lawn or not? If it's anything like mine than a cylinder mower is going to last precisely 5 minutes before it's fudged.

Honda, Alko or I am told Hyundai make a good mower.

If you are going to get a self-propelled machine make sure the thing has a bigger engine as it saps engine power.

They won't use sod all fuel on a 10mx10m lawn, I have a considerably larger area of lawn than that and the 10L can of V power I bought ages ago last year is still at least a third full and I use that stuff in everything.

Servicing a lawn mower is quite straight forward, change starter cord, spark plug and engine oil, relatively simple just don't over fill it.

I won't bother sharpening the blade on mine, once it's truly fudged I shall change it.


----------



## Zetec-al

I have just ordered the Honda Izy mower mentioned in this thread before! 
Also ordered a Bosch strimmer too! It’s a basic corded version but that’s all I need really. 

Will let everybody know how I get on once it arrives! Exciting times!


----------



## nbray67

Zetec-al said:


> I have just ordered the Honda Izy mower mentioned in this thread before!
> Also ordered a Bosch strimmer too! It's a basic corded version but that's all I need really.
> 
> Will let everybody know how I get on once it arrives! Exciting times!


Get some pics up while it's still shiny and new!!

I have a Qualcast cordless strimmer, bit late now buddy, but it's so easy to use compared to a corded one. Didn't cost a lot neither and is still going strong 5yrs on. Cordless all the way in terms of strimmers now.


----------



## Zetec-al

nbray67 said:


> Get some pics up while it's still shiny and new!!
> 
> I have a Qualcast cordless strimmer, bit late now buddy, but it's so easy to use compared to a corded one. Didn't cost a lot neither and is still going strong 5yrs on. Cordless all the way in terms of strimmers now.


I will defiantly get some pictures up when I inbox it! What's the image sharing site everybody uses now?

In an idea world I would have gone cordless for the strimmer but my garden isn't the biggest so a corded one isn't too much of an issue for me.


----------



## nbray67

Zetec-al said:


> I will defiantly get some pictures up when I inbox it! What's the image sharing site everybody uses now?
> 
> In an idea world I would have gone cordless for the strimmer but my garden isn't the biggest so a corded one isn't too much of an issue for me.


IMGUR buddy.

Upload to there and use the BBCode facility to basically copy into your post.

Change image size to Large Thumbnail beforehand, see attached pic.


----------



## ollienoclue

There is a lot to be said for electric garden machinery with cords, they are pretty simple and some models are pretty grunty with 240v on tap.


----------



## Zetec-al

Lawnmower and Strimmer arrived today after ordering on Thursday last week so great service from Lawnmowers Direct.

Couple of pictures of unboxing earlier. I have filled the Mower with oil today but need to go out tomorrow and get some Petrol.

My picture taking skills aren't the best so apologies!

I will take some more photo's tomorrow once I have used the mower!


























(the mess you can see on the driveway is my neighbours! we share a drive annoyingly)


----------



## ollienoclue

You can't go wrong with that. Alloy deck so it's never going to rot and no one can build little engines like Honda can.


----------



## percymon

ollienoclue said:


> You can't go wrong with that. Alloy deck so it's never going to rot and no one can build little engines like Honda can.


IZY range use pressed steel decks, electropainted, than sprayed - not as long life as alloy but i've had mine 10 years and whilst it has a few small rust bubbles in the paint its far from compromised. Brilliant mowers for the money.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Service them now and than and sharpen and balance the blade once a year, and it last a long time.

Clean underneath when finished mowing, grass is an aggressive corrosion agent


----------



## Trix

Atco self propelled.. Had to replace the trigger handle a couple of times but apart from that 10 years plus without any problems.


----------



## ollienoclue

Caledoniandream said:


> Service them now and than and sharpen and balance the blade once a year, and it last a long time.
> 
> Clean underneath when finished mowing, grass is an aggressive corrosion agent


Agree with this but I refuse to clean underneath in all honesty. I suppose I could fit a wash port.


----------



## Blue Al

I just purchased a push along mower wolf 380, non branded to go for a fine cut 
No basket for clippings 
Will use the rotary for first few cuts then let this do the bulk of the Summer work


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Blue Al said:


> I just purchased a push along mower wolf 380, non branded to go for a fine cut
> No basket for clippings
> Will use the rotary for first few cuts then let this do the bulk of the Summer work


Watch out for thatch build-up......


----------



## Blue Al

slim_boy_fat said:


> Watch out for thatch build-up......


I have the tools to scarify :thumb:
I'm on clay, feel I need to something back into the soil apart from chemicals after 20years

A ton of top dressing was hard work


----------

